# How to remove faux wood ceiling beams?



## hfoster (Feb 11, 2008)

We have faux wood ceiling beams in our family room and would like to remove them. Any ideas about how to do this? They were in the house when we bought it. I am guessing that they were installed in the late 70's or early 80's and were probably installed with some kind of adhesive. The ceiling itself is drywall.

Thanks much!
H.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

usually they are installed using adhesive or the insid eof the beam is hollow and wrapped around a 2x4 and nailed, or both. If it is glued to the ceiling you are going to have some repair work to do after they come down cause the glue will bring down some of the drywall with it. Best thing to do is get them down and see what you have to deal with.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Ours was simply like styrofoam. Used a putty knife and utility knife to cut down. Then sanded smooth.


----------

